# Shifa College of Medicine - Class of 2015



## usmantariq75 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey. who is coming to shifa? 
Also join the Shifa College of Medicine - Class of 2015 (Search for it) on Facebook. #laugh


----------



## Arslan Ahmed (Oct 26, 2010)

Im coming


----------

